# Question about crystals



## ka9rqw (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm sure this has been asked before, but is there anywhere I can locate a list of transmit/receive crystals? I've got a bunch of loose crystals around here, most with either a T or TX for transmit crystals or an R or RX for receive crystals. I can identify and organize the transmit crystals easily enough...I can find loads of charts for those, but I can't find anything listing a corresponding receive frequency for a given transmit frequency. Anyone know if or where such a list might exist? Thanks!!


----------



## VRPCOMPANY (Oct 10, 2004)

IF THE TX FREG IS 75.510 THEN THE REC FREG MUST BE THE SAME 75.510 TO WORK. :wave:


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

not sure if there is a list around or not...

It will depend on the shift type.(pos or neg) for the offset.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

here is the most complete list of r/c frequencies I could come up with.go to 
{modelaircraft.org}when the home page opens look for a drop down window at the top that says membership services and click on it.when it drops down look for frequencies.they are all there land,sea and air..


----------

